# TdF 2007 - Liggettisms



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

As the TV cameras moved past dropped riders:

"The motorbike is moving past the debris at the back."


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

Not really an "ism", but I thought it was funny to hear Liggett call today's stage winner Gerdes Lindemann while they were still on the road.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

The best one I've heard in this Tour is referring to Vinokourov yesterday as a "mummy".


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> The best one I've heard in this Tour is referring to Vinokourov yesterday as a "mummy".


"It's Vladimir Karpets. Oh, no - it's Paolo Savoldelli... I didn't recognize him with a bit of a stubble on his chin. He was out in the breakaway for so long he grew a beard..."


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

As a foaming Linus Gerdemann is escorted away after his Stage 7 win:

"Carry him to the line boys, because it looks as though he has a nasty case of rabies just now and I don't blame him"


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, BUUUTTT......

Did anyone else hear Phil's comment on stage 17 or 18 (I think it was one of the two flat stages)???? He usually uses euphamisms like "turning himself inside out", etc. But he came up with a dandy on this stage that had me rewinding my TiVo, with a look on my face of NO, he did NOT just say that?!?!?!?

His comment was the rider really "*broke his duck*". 

You go Phil!:thumbsup:


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> As the TV cameras moved past dropped riders:
> 
> "The motorbike is moving past the debris at the back."


Actually, the word was "detritus", but the effect is the same.

Phil's voice is such an elixir in the winter cold!:10: :thumbsup:


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*But what does it mean?*



JohnnyTooBad said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread, BUUUTTT......
> 
> Did anyone else hear Phil's comment on stage 17 or 18 (I think it was one of the two flat stages)???? He usually uses euphamisms like "turning himself inside out", etc. But he came up with a dandy on this stage that had me rewinding my TiVo, with a look on my face of NO, he did NOT just say that?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Is there really such an expression in use or did Phil mangle a couple of other expressions?

In either case, it is destined to be a classic.


----------



## 23mjm (Apr 9, 2007)

Phil Rules!!Phil Rules!!Phil Rules!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

I was waiting to hear some of his classic lines like "The Head of States" and the "Dig deep into his suitcase of courage"





23mjm said:


> Phil Rules!!Phil Rules!!Phil Rules!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Yes, Phil 'rules' as does Paul, Bob and Al to complete the odd mix of very entertaining tour commentary. After completing our fourth year of viewing OLN/VS tour coverage, wife and I are looking forward to next July’s entertainment. Besides, where else can we get examples of the correct usage of ‘cheeky’, ‘plucky’, ‘cagy’ and ‘dodgy’ when describing the spinning human in spandex? *Viva le Phil*. Not bad for 69 years of age...


----------



## Shockee (Feb 12, 2004)

Phil:cycling on TV = DickClark:New Years on TV

Like Clark, the man doesn't seem to age, either. (I've seen him do this job since the mid 80s)

Great commentators all have metaphorical imagination and huge vocabulary. Phil's pretty good fpr this. I think I only heard 'heads of state' once or twice this year (Mebbe because everyone but Vino who rode well this year were considered back markers on day one?). I wish Paul would come up with some more alternatives to his overused 'spot of bother,' though.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

"he's climbing like a man with four legs!"....from one of the mt stages


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Shockee said:


> ...I wish *Paul* would come up with some more alternatives to his overused *'spot of bother*,' though.


Yes, yes! And I thought perhaps Paul heard you as he began to overuse another phrase; *‘On the rivet’*.

Of course I had no friggn idea what that specifically referenced so I looked it up:

…traditional saddles used to have a rivet right at the front…when cyclists are going flat out, they tend to sit further forward…_On the rivet_. Actually I think Phil really liked that one and encouraged Paul to use it


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

*break your duck*

Duck refers to a duck egg, i.e. a big fat round zero.

Breaking your duck means to score or win for the first time. Win your first race, score your first goal etc.

basically erasing a big zero from your record.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*That eliminates the goose egg*



flanman said:


> Duck refers to a duck egg, i.e. a big fat round zero.
> 
> Breaking your duck means to score or win for the first time. Win your first race, score your first goal etc.
> 
> basically erasing a big zero from your record.


Thanks, flanman


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*Cycling lingo...*

You guys may have already seen this, but here's a link to some decent cycling jargon. Not liggettisms, but still useful.

http://members.tripod.com/geert_pc/slang.htm

There are also a few sites with liggettisms recorded through the years.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

flanman said:


> Duck refers to a duck egg, i.e. a big fat round zero.
> 
> Breaking your duck means to score or win for the first time. Win your first race, score your first goal etc.
> 
> basically erasing a big zero from your record.


Yeah, thanks! 
We almost fell off the couch when we heard that one.
"break your duck"! Who knew??


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

flanman said:


> Duck refers to a duck egg, i.e. a big fat round zero.
> 
> Breaking your duck means to score or win for the first time. Win your first race, score your first goal etc.
> 
> basically erasing a big zero from your record.


Thanks!

I guess I have yet to break my duck :blush2: 

And score one for Phil. That man cracks me up.


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

Re Soler on the Galibier: "he climbs like a spider and an angel"!!


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah, Phil rules...and the ladies like him too.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

litespeedchick said:


> Yeah, Phil rules...and the ladies like him too.


Where's you find that pic? Watch that hand there, Phil old boy!  

As for Liggetisms, my fave was from the last couple tours..."Inferrrrnal!" Or wait, was that a Sherwin?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

It's a tough job I guess, but someone has to do it


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

My husband took it. He noticed the hand, as well. 

We were up on Brasstown Bald, where they were not letting any more cars up, no matter who was in them. Phil walked past, and then Bobke. Neither were shy about hugging strangers, even though I initially put my hand out to shake.


----------



## NCRoadBeginner (Oct 8, 2005)

My favorite was from last year... "His eggs are leaking...and now he's cracked!!"


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

"he's climbing like a man with four legs!"

ow. Hot coffee in my nose after reading that one. 

litespeedchick, good on you for having a sense of humor about the hug. Wonder if there is a liggetism for a stealthy pat on the caboose.


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread, BUUUTTT......
> 
> Did anyone else hear Phil's comment on stage 17 or 18 (I think it was one of the two flat stages)???? He usually uses euphamisms like "turning himself inside out", etc. But he came up with a dandy on this stage that had me rewinding my TiVo, with a look on my face of NO, he did NOT just say that?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you noticed this one, too--I thought I was hallucinating. I love it, though, and I'm going to use it often. In fact, I had a race on Sunday where I broke my duck.


----------



## paper warrior (Nov 24, 2001)

when they was passing by a soccer field didn't Paul Sherwin literally call it a "soccer field"? huh??


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*He's digging into something*



litespeedchick said:


> Yeah, Phil rules...and the ladies like him too.


*THE ELASTIC HAS SNAPPED!*:thumbsup:


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

During a stage in the Pyrenees, the d'Aubisque I think, one of them described Soler this way..."and there's Mr Gawky at the back of the group." loved it.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

"Out for duck", "broke his duck"........actually a pretty common term in sports commentary from the UK ....... Common in cricket I think......but thats another story.

If a batter in baseball was hitless but managed to get a base or hit late in the game.....!!!

The fact the he and Paul can sit elbow to elbow for hours every day and find something interesting to say.......can't imagine anyone doing a better job.

Being from Ireland.....some of his Phil-ism's makes sense.....is that bad.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*Hundreds of hours of Phil and Paul...*

I use cycling DVDs to provide inspiration while on the trainer. I've listened to hundreds of hours of Phil and Paul, and *they say the same thing every time.* And I like it every time. They are the most comforting set of broadcasters I know, and I watch plenty of football (American), baseball, basketball, hockey, golf, etc.

I never tire of them, even though it's guaranteed they'll say "completely and utterly," or "the elastic has snapped," or "pushing a huge gear," (meaning a 39/23) in every broadcast. If they didn't say those things, I might not know the elastic has snapped, and I definitely want to know when the elastic has snapped. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

fougasg said:


> ...I've listened to hundreds of hours of Phil and Paul, and *they say the same thing every time.* And I like it every time. They are the most comforting set of broadcasters I know, and I watch plenty of football (American), baseball, basketball, hockey, golf, etc.
> :thumbsup:


Well written summary of why the Tdf must live long. Agree...more Phil and Paul please.

And hopefully we can see a live shot of *litespeedchick and Phil *at next year's tour...although they'd probably shut down the broadcast after that reunion.:blush2:


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

or "he's going through absolute purgatory on a bike". I've heard Paul utter this quite often. The other one they use all the time is...."ticking it over like a metronome". No normal human uses these phrases so when I watch their coverage of the races, it's like going back home, it just sounds right.

brewster


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Maybe not a Liggettism but

I think it was Sundays ride into Paris when one of them identified a lone tree at an estate as a Sequoia "but I don't know where it's from, do you?" "I think it's from Africa" "So do I"

sorry boys, if you indeed said Sequoia, it is a California tree, thankyouverymuch


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

One of my favourites is from Sherwen, something along the lines of, " He's digging deep into his suitcase of courage"...haha!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

flanman said:


> Duck refers to a duck egg, i.e. a big fat round zero.
> 
> Breaking your duck means to score or win for the first time. Win your first race, score your first goal etc.
> 
> basically erasing a big zero from your record.


Yes the phrase comes from cricket, and refers to the first run or score that a batsman makes.


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

I liked when one of them called Soler the "Angry Spider"


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

"Who can forget Stage 15 of the 2005 Tour de France when Big George Hincapie, riding sensibly all day long sat at the back of the break, a fox among the chickens, launched his attack on poor old Pereiro and finally broke his duck at Pla d'Adet..."

Okay, I guess I made that one up...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

waitforme said:


> Re Soler on the Galibier: "he climbs like a spider and an angel"!!


That was my favorite line of the Tour.

I think he meant to say "Looks like a spider, but climbs like an angel," but it got all sideways in that no-pauses-in-the-dialogue commentating.


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

not from this year, probably 2-3 years ago. A late arriving rider approached a mtn top finish line had an even more unorthodox style than Soler. Liggett said something like this describing his unique climbing technique - "he finally made it, with all his body parts working independently from one another". My wife and I still laugh about that one.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*looks like phil...*

...is testing the freshness of the buns at the local market.
...has a taste for hot crossed buns
...is testing his wingspan
...has a firm hold on this situation



fastfullback said:


> litespeedchick, good on you for having a sense of humor about the hug. Wonder if there is a liggetism for a stealthy pat on the caboose.


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

This year, after Cancellara pulled away from the field from 750m and wins:
Phil: Well that will serve the sprinters teams right
Paul: That will serve the sprinters teams *completely and utterly* right.


From the past...........

Phil:
It is as if Ulrich's body is saying to itself "bridge to engine room, more power" but it's not there Paul.

When Armstrong rides like that, he makes all of his competitors looks like club cyclists.


Paul:
When the peloton thunders through a small French town like this, it is quite reminiscent of the Wildebeest migration in South Africa.


----------



## Slo-dad (Dec 6, 2004)

My personal favorote: McEwen is winding his way through the pack to set up for the sprint and Phil called him "a magical little poker player". You gotta love Phil!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Lance drops Jan in 2001:

"There he goes, and when he goes, Paul, we wonder. Because this man just opens up a gap and makes Ullrich look like a club cyclist."


----------



## johnnylesscoulettes (Jul 14, 2007)

fougasg said:


> I use cycling DVDs to provide inspiration while on the trainer. I've listened to hundreds of hours of Phil and Paul, and *they say the same thing every time.* And I like it every time. They are the most comforting set of broadcasters I know, and I watch plenty of football (American), baseball, basketball, hockey, golf, etc.
> 
> I never tire of them, even though it's guaranteed they'll say "completely and utterly," or "the elastic has snapped," or "pushing a huge gear," (meaning a 39/23) in every broadcast. If they didn't say those things, I might not know the elastic has snapped, and I definitely want to know when the elastic has snapped. :thumbsup:


I love their commentary and unique expressions as well. I have never heard Sherwen say the words "completely" or "utterly" by themselves. He always strings them together. My favourite this year was in one of the Pyrenees stages. Liggett said something like "he is completely exhausted", and Sherwen had to correct him and said "completely and utterly, Phil." Sherwen also loves to use the word "massive".


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm paraphrasing*

and Robbie McEwen drops his Harry Potter cloak of invisibility.....


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Liggettisms*

Not just this tour, but at least once in every tour we get to hear this from Phil when coming back from commercial break at a point when the peloton has broken up over a tough climb:

:10: "_Welcome back. Well ...riders are spread-eagled all over the road this afternoon!_"

Never fails to give me a unwelcomed mental image.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

he's suffering like he never suffered before.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

"Paul, he's popped!"

"He's utterly and completely cracked"

-- I'm going to bed. See you guys tomorrow.


----------

